# ROSS Training in MTL



## shawnm (Aug 20, 2002)

Anyone interested in taking part in a free ROSS training session this weekend in Montreal go to www.agatsu.com (ROSS section and post in the forum)


----------



## Rich_ (Aug 21, 2002)

Hi Shawn,

It might be worth posting something to the martial arts newsgroups (rec.martial-arts and rec.martial-arts.moderated) on Usenet - there are quite a lot of readers from that area on there.


----------



## shawnm (Aug 21, 2002)

Thanks, Rich


----------

